# iPad 4em génération



## fenelon (30 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

que faut-il penser de cette annonce  du 18avril dernier? est-ce l'arrivée prochaine chez apple france.*Apple: un nouvel iPad à moins de 400 dollars aux USA.*

*(CercleFinance.com) - Apple a dévoilé mardi un nouvel iPad de  9,7 pouces bénéficiant d'un écran Retina et de performances  photographiques améliorées à partir de 399 dollars, ce qui en fait le  modèle le meilleur marché de sa gamme aux Etats-Unis.* 


L'iPad de 4ème génération dispose d'un disque dur de 16GB, de  fonctionnalités Wi-Fi ultra-rapides, d'un processeur A6X et d'un  appareil photo iSight 5MP également capable de prendre des vidéos au  format HD 1080p.

Il dispose en outre d'une autonomie d'environ 10 heures.

Dans  sa version Wi-Fi+Cellular permettant de se connecter là où il n'y a pas  de Wi-Fi, l'appareil est proposé à un prix de 529 dollars sur les  réseaux d'AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile et Verizon.


----------



## Loscyde (30 Mars 2014)

Annonce du 18 avril dernier ? On doit pas être synchronisé sur le même calendrier ^^

Bon sinon cet iPad n'est pas vraiment un nouveau produit, c'est simplement le retour du prédécesseur de l'iPad Air qui revient pour remplacer l'iPad 2 en tant qu'entrée de gamme.
Sa baisse de prix le rend plutôt attrayant mais il n'est disponible qu'en 16 Go. Donc pour qui veut un iPad à moindre prix et n'a pas besoin de beaucoup de stockage, c'est une bonne solution, puisque ses principales différences par rapport à l'iPad Air sont en fait physiques (l'iPad Air est plus léger, plus fin, etc.) L'iPad Air a aussi un meilleur processeur, mais bon, la différence n'est pas flagrante non plus, et l'iPad 4 reste très performant.


----------



## Xidi73 (30 Mars 2014)

Salut ! 

Il est déjà arrivé chez nous et sous le nom de iPad Retina.


Cordialement,

Xidi73


----------



## fenelon (31 Mars 2014)

Loscyde a dit:


> Annonce du 18 avril dernier ? On doit pas être synchronisé sur le même calendrier ^^
> 
> Bon sinon cet iPad n'est pas vraiment un nouveau produit, c'est simplement le retour du prédécesseur de l'iPad Air qui revient pour remplacer l'iPad 2 en tant qu'entrée de gamme.
> Sa baisse de prix le rend plutôt attrayant mais il n'est disponible qu'en 16 Go. Donc pour qui veut un iPad à moindre prix et n'a pas besoin de beaucoup de stockage, c'est une bonne solution, puisque ses principales différences par rapport à l'iPad Air sont en fait physiques (l'iPad Air est plus léger, plus fin, etc.) L'iPad Air a aussi un meilleur processeur, mais bon, la différence n'est pas flagrante non plus, et l'iPad 4 reste très performant.


 
 merci pour la réponse, et rectification, il s'agissait du 18 mars.


----------

